# The New Tivo Android App



## rboutin2 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are your first impressions of the tivo app? I used the ipod touch app once, and thought it was awesome, but i couldnt really ever use it cuz my itouch is usually docked to my alpine cd player in my truck. I always have my phone with me though. I am loving it. Everything is working perfectly, no problems. i am using a droid x rooted with darkslide x rom, and two standard tivo premieres.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Unfortunately, the Marketplace says the app isn't compatible with my Toshiba Thrive tablet, so I guess this version is for phones only?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

windracer said:


> Unfortunately, the Marketplace says the app isn't compatible with my Toshiba Thrive tablet, so I guess this version is for phones only?


Supposedly limited to phones and 7" tablets. Not sure why.


----------



## RDRomance (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm using the Tivo Commander app for android on my Asus Transformer tablet with no problem.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

The app isn't compatible with my Motorola Photon, and it meets all the specs listed for requirements.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rboutin2 said:


> What are your first impressions of the tivo app? I always have my phone with me though. I am loving it. Everything is working perfectly, no problems. i am using a droid x rooted with darkslide x rom, and two standard tivo premieres.


What "New TiVo Android App?" There are several TiVo Android apps. If you are talking about TiVo Commander, that is not "new".

EDIT: Now I see what you are talking about. There is a brand new app simply called "TiVo", by "TiVo, Inc". Unfortunately, the damn thing apparently doesn't support tablets, making it pretty much useless for any of my needs.

I installed it on my phone, anyway. Others are right. It is kinda slow. But it does have a guide function, which TiVo Commander does not have. But the guide seems so slow as to be almost unusable, and with no on-the-fly filters. Has nice sound effects. I like the layout.

Has a lot of promise! They need to speed it up some, but most importantly, it absolutely needs to support tablets!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It supports tablets in a way since it supports the Kindle Fire and some other 7in Gingerbread tablets. I think the issue is it doesn't support Honeycomb or Ice Cream Sandwich. Once they add support for that, it should be available to tablets.

And it needs a setting for your default TiVo. The process of scanning and having to select the same TiVo each time makes the startup process excruciating.


----------



## almostinsane (Jun 18, 2003)

It installed on my Galaxy Nexus which has ICS but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

i have the kindle fire and this app doesn't seem to be available on amazon and i can't use marketplace. is it available on slideme does anyone know?

/guy


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

crxssi said:


> What "New TiVo Android App?" There are several TiVo Android apps. If you are talking about TiVo Commander, that is not "new".
> 
> EDIT: Now I see what you are talking about. There is a brand new app simply called "TiVo", by "TiVo, Inc". Unfortunately, the damn thing apparently doesn't support tablets, making it pretty much useless for any of my needs.
> 
> ...


It is here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android

I believe this only works with the Premiere Tivos.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah, google marketplace won't seem to accept kindle fire signups. can i register the fire as a device to google marketplace? there's not a single google app avail from amazon. where's all the 'openness' i've heard about android? i have to jump through hoops to run any app that amazon doesn't supply. a pox on both their houses! [g]

/guy


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Market tells me the app isn't compatible with my phone. I've got Android 2.2 on a Samsung Intercept (the intercept has a somewhat weird screen size, is the app limited to certain screen resolutions?).


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

It doesn't see my Premiere at all. Tells me I'm away from home. I have my phone right next to the router that the Tivo connects to lol Any ideas? Tivo is hardwired to the router via Cat6.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> It doesn't see my Premiere at all. Tells me I'm away from home. I have my phone right next to the router that the Tivo connects to lol Any ideas? Tivo is hardwired to the router via Cat6.


It said that to me when I tried to login using my Tivo.com username. So I just selected the Premiere and entered my MAK and it worked that way.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

gteague said:


> i have the kindle fire and this app doesn't seem to be available on amazon and i can't use marketplace. y


I believe it has been submitted to the Amazon Appstore and TiVo is just waiting approval.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It said that to me when I tried to login using my Tivo.com username. So I just selected the Premiere and entered my MAK and it worked that way.


It doesn't even give me an option to enter my MAK. It's bound and determined the phone is on a different network than the Premiere (I only have 1 wireless network). I completely shut EVERYTHING down, and restarted one by one (Modem, router, Tivo, phone). Same thing.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

rainwater said:


> I believe it has been submitted to the Amazon Appstore and TiVo is just waiting approval.


tks!

/guy


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sbiller said:


> Supposedly limited to phones and 7" tablets. Not sure why.


Margaret posted in the other thread that table support is coming ... though it seems strange to have waited all this time for an Android app and then when it finally comes it's not for _all_ Android platforms. Oh well.


----------



## phetish (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab (original version - unrooted with stock Gingerbread rom) and the Tivo app works great.

Probably the best feature of the app is the "bulk delete" option. You see a scrollable list of all your recording, put check marks in the ones you want to delete, and hit delete. Poof - all gone


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It works great on my 7" Galaxy Tab (T-Mo version), but it's not working on my Nexus One rooted with CM7, can not see either of the 2 Tivos on my homenetwork (1 PXL, 1 plain P).

The unofficial Tivo Commander has the same problem, can not see the Tivo's on my Nexus One, maybe issue with the phone, and not Tivo app. But Tivo Commander allows me to enter my Tivo's IP address manually and can still get full functionality with that workaround. The official Tivo app does not allow manual input of Tivo's IP, so it's useless on my Nexus One.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> And it needs a setting for your default TiVo. The process of scanning and having to select the same TiVo each time makes the startup process excruciating.


I was going to add a post about that.... very irritating. Don't programmers ever USE what they create??


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

windracer said:


> Margaret posted in the other thread that table support is coming ... though it seems strange to have waited all this time for an Android app and then when it finally comes it's not for _all_ Android platforms. Oh well.


Looks like if you obtain the apk manually, it works on almost all devices. On my Xoom, it just incorrectly draws the remote control... but I don't care about that, anyway. All the other functions work exactly like on my Evo 3D.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I was going to add a post about that.... very irritating. Don't programmers ever USE what they create??


But that would require them to actually touch the HW. Remember, they are SW engineers!


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been using it on the HTC Thunderbolt instead of Tivo Commander. It works pretty good. My biggest complaints are the inability to rearrange season passes and no landscape mode. I don't care so much if the screen can't go landscape but my fingers would appreciate the extra roominess if the virtual keyboard would go into landscape mode.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

rainwater said:


> And it needs a setting for your default TiVo. The process of scanning and having to select the same TiVo each time makes the startup process excruciating.


You get a vote from me for that one. Extremely annoying that there is no way to set a default.


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

The app runs just fine on my Droid X. There is a bit of sluggishness, but I see the same delays in other apps as well and suspect it is due to the slow processor speed of the phone itself. IAE there is roughly the same guide delay as when running the iOS version on a first gen iPad. It will probably run a good deal faster on a newer dual-processor phone.

The only real annoyances are having to scan for and select the box each time the app is started, and then not being able to exit the app quickly by using the exit key, as one can with most other Android apps. It is necessary to go into the settings submenu and then sign out, confirm, and then exit.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

beobuff said:


> The app runs just fine on my Droid X. There is a bit of sluggishness, but I see the same delays in other apps as well and suspect it is due to the slow processor speed of the phone itself. IAE there is roughly the same guide delay as when running the iOS version on a first gen iPad. It will probably run a good deal faster on a newer dual-processor phone.


Mine *is* a newer, dual-processor 1.2 Ghz, with 1GB of RAM. Most of the application is sluggish but usable. But for some reason, the guide is just WAY too slow. And it is made much, much worse by not loading anything else while the user is reading, so you have to wait all over again when you scroll. Nothing is loaded anticipatorily.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

phetish said:


> Probably the best feature of the app is the "bulk delete" option. You see a scrollable list of all your recording, put check marks in the ones you want to delete, and hit delete. Poof - all gone


I just found that. Yes- that is GREAT! For those trying to find it, while looking at your shows, click/touch the Android "menu" button and select "Edit". Then you will suddenly see boxes next to each program and directory.

Now for the question... why not show the boxes all the time? Why have to go through the extra work? Plus, the edit mode is forgotten as soon as you leave "My Shows", why not remember that the user wants it on?

And I found another huge omission.... when you select a show in "My Shows", it tells you all kinds of useful info, EXCEPT THE DURATION! So you click on "Explore". Guess what? STILL NO DURATION! How long is the show??? Hard to believe they forgot duration! They didn't forget it in the Guide....

Lots of stuff can be improved, but it is still looking pretty damn good. This app, Margret's postings, the version 20 update, dual core support... TiVo is finally on a roll. Let's hope they keep up the momentum!


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

yunlin12 said:


> It works great on my 7" Galaxy Tab (T-Mo version), but it's not working on my Nexus One rooted with CM7, can not see either of the 2 Tivos on my homenetwork (1 PXL, 1 plain P).
> 
> The unofficial Tivo Commander has the same problem, can not see the Tivo's on my Nexus One, maybe issue with the phone, and not Tivo app. But Tivo Commander allows me to enter my Tivo's IP address manually and can still get full functionality with that workaround. The official Tivo app does not allow manual input of Tivo's IP, so it's useless on my Nexus One.


This was my initial problem with Tivo Commander as well. Like you, worked fine once I manually entered my Premiere's IP address.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Anyone get it to connect to a non-premiere Tivo. It won't detect my HD??????


----------



## ICPGr8Milenko (Jan 8, 2012)

gteague said:


> yeah, google marketplace won't seem to accept kindle fire signups. can i register the fire as a device to google marketplace? there's not a single google app avail from amazon. where's all the 'openness' i've heard about android? i have to jump through hoops to run any app that amazon doesn't supply. a pox on both their houses! [g]
> 
> /guy


Registered specifically to address this comment. The "openness" you're referring to is what gave Amazon the ability to fully castrate Android and turn it into a shell of it's former self. What you're experiencing isn't an Android experience, but actually an Amazon experience that used Android as it's base framework. Just wanted to make sure you understood that the limitations you're running into are 100% Amazon's doing with the Fire.

As far as the app, I have it installed on my Galaxy Nexus (ICS 4.0.3) and the app works; however, all the scanning in the world won't seem to let it communicate with my Tivo. Possibly something with the ICS network stack that's stopping it from either actually pinging out to the network to find the Tivo, receive the info back, or something else entirely? Couldn't really say for sure, but I'm certainly disappointed. Such is life. . .


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

ICPGr8Milenko said:


> Registered specifically to address this comment. The "openness" you're referring to is what gave Amazon the ability to fully castrate Android and turn it into a shell of it's former self. What you're experiencing isn't an Android experience, but actually an Amazon experience that used Android as it's base framework. Just wanted to make sure you understood that the limitations you're running into are 100% Amazon's doing with the Fire.
> 
> As far as the app, I have it installed on my Galaxy Nexus (ICS 4.0.3) and the app works; however, all the scanning in the world won't seem to let it communicate with my Tivo. Possibly something with the ICS network stack that's stopping it from either actually pinging out to the network to find the Tivo, receive the info back, or something else entirely? Couldn't really say for sure, but I'm certainly disappointed. Such is life. . .


i have a unix command you can run to determine whether the tivo will accept remote app connections if you are on mac or unix. i don't have it with me (i'm at work), but if you need it let me know and i'll get it for you tomorrow morning. it allowed me to troubleshoot a very irritating conflict between the iphone tivo app and the elite that eventually turned out to be a bad mac address on my network.

and i do understand about the fire being a subset of android and from a fierce competitor to google as well. having an iphone and and ipad, it's enjoyable to have a device where i can diddle around with the file system, so for me the fire is an enjoyable toy which lets me access my amazon cloud purchases as well. well worth the money to me, but i can understand it's not meant to convey the whole android experience and there's bound to be frustrations if that's what you expect.

/guy


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

[later note: found the command and a way to run it on windows as well. hope this helps]

As a troubleshooting step, from a terminal window on a Mac, type the following (including the period at the end.) This also works on Windows if you install Bonjour for Windows first.

dns-sd -B _tivo-videos._tcp local.​
The list of available devices should show up as you see below. If you don't see anything listed, DVR Remote won't see them either.

Browsing for _tivo-videos._tcp.local.
Timestamp A/R Flags if Domain Service Type Instance Name
16:14:02.889 Add 3 4 local. _tivo-videos._tcp. MasterBedroom
16:14:02.889 Add 2 4 local. _tivo-videos._tcp. Living​


----------



## ICPGr8Milenko (Jan 8, 2012)

gteague said:


> [later note: found the command and a way to run it on windows as well. hope this helps]
> 
> As a troubleshooting step, from a terminal window on a Mac, type the following (including the period at the end.) This also works on Windows if you install Bonjour for Windows first.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Looks like my problems might be bigger than the Android app. Seems unable to find the Tivo at all. Now to figure out if it's the router or the switch. . .


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

before i found the bad mac address (i do reserved ip's and mac filtering on my network), going into tivo network settings and pretending you are doing the dhcp setup would bring the service back online. but also unplugging and replugging the cat6 cable from the tivo switch connection would do the same thing. but the service would go away some indeterminate amount of time later. it was a bear to troubleshoot considering everything would ping everything else all the time.

/guy


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

rahnbo said:


> I've been using it on the HTC Thunderbolt instead of Tivo Commander. It works pretty good.


I take back it back. Although the app is able to see the 2 boxes when trying to select them it reports back the unit as "The unit is unresponsive." Have rebooted everything from the router, phone, Tivo and even reinstalled the app and did a new config. Same thing. Tivo Commander continues to work just fine.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

crxssi said:


> Looks like if you obtain the apk manually, it works on almost all devices. On my Xoom, it just incorrectly draws the remote control... but I don't care about that, anyway. All the other functions work exactly like on my Evo 3D.


Can you give info as to where to obtain the apk. I can not seem to locate it. I would like to give it a test but the market place claims it not compatible with my droid bionic.

Ahh. I just found it from your post in another thread. Thanks, I will have to test it tomorrow. Am bad sleepy now.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics (Aug 8, 2002)

I just installed it on my Galaxy Nexus and it found both of our elites right away. 

I did find one problem. The app doesn't seem to modify season passes correctly. When I went to the season pass manager, I noticed a couple of shows that weren't "new only", so I changed them to First-run only. When I went back to check on them, they still didn't show as "new only".

Do the changes go through the web site or directly to the boxes?


----------



## HookdOnTivonics (Aug 8, 2002)

I can't figure out if it goes through the web or direct, but the season passes finally updated on the app.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

a first glance seems to indicate this app works quite well on the fire. i admit i haven't yet tried to alter anything, just to browse around. lag and speed seem reasonable considering the fire is no speed demon running any app.

/guy


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tivo app is now in the Amazon Fire marketplace. 

For those people having problems with the app not seeing their Tivo(s), see if you've gone to Tivo.com and turned on remote connections. Plus after installing the app you've got to enter the media access code(s) into the app before you can control your Tivo(s).


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Tivo app is now in the Amazon Fire marketplace.
> 
> For those people having problems with the app not seeing their Tivo(s), see if you've gone to Tivo.com and turned on remote connections. Plus after installing the app you've got to enter the media access code(s) into the app before you can control your Tivo(s).


My experience has been that even doing these things, the app sees the TiVos the first time it is run, and never again. I happened to do a complete reset on my phone, reinstalled the app, and was able to see the TiVos again for a bit, but now they are gone.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

My only complaint is it takes forever from startup time, to actually being connected to a TiVo. Please implement a default TiVo option. Also, I'm surprised they didn't allow the whole remote to fit on the Fire screen. Surely this could be possible.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

For anybody having the same problem as me, with it not seeing the Premiere(s), try going into your router settings and turn off Wireless Isolation. Not sure why this was enabled, but as soon as I disabled it, the app found my Premiere.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

Won't install to a Motorola Atrix 2, which is one of the newest phones out there (2-3 months old)..


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Tivo app is now in the Amazon Fire marketplace.
> 
> For those people having problems with the app not seeing their Tivo(s), see if you've gone to Tivo.com and turned on remote connections. Plus after installing the app you've got to enter the media access code(s) into the app before you can control your Tivo(s).


It is not the "Amazon Fire marketplace". It is the "Amazon Appstore for Android". The Amazon Appstore will run on all Android devices.

But yes, the TiVo app is now on Amazon, and UNLIKE GOOGLE- it appears when I search for it on my Xoom. This means they might have placed corrected filters on Amazon? I went back into Google's Android Marketplace and the TiVo app still does not appear under a search on my Xoom.

I had side-loaded the TiVo app already on my Xoom. It reports it is version 1.5.1.35(1a). But on Amazon, it is listed as version 1.5.35.1. Strange...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

kturcotte said:


> For anybody having the same problem as me, with it not seeing the Premiere(s), try going into your router settings and turn off Wireless Isolation. Not sure why this was enabled, but as soon as I disabled it, the app found my Premiere.


That is essentially what I said in a previous posting. A setting such as that will create a separate, NAT'ed network just for that wireless device. So it will not be possible for each wireless device to see each other, or at least not see other wired devices.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I installed it succesfully on the Galaxy Nexus ICS. The app opened up and showed the 4 Tivo's on my network.

When I try to access one of the TIVO's it says it cannot connect. 

Anyone had this issue?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I am running it on my Galaxy Nexus without issues.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

OK, this is filling me with rage and hatred (well, really mild annoyance, but we live in an age of hyperbole and I'm making an effort to fit in better). I open the app, and I get a feature comparison between the S3 and the Premiere, with a Continue button. I hit Continue, and get a Connect to your Series3/TiVoHD screen with a login dialog. I put in my email and TiVo.com password, it says "Connecting to "DVR 7DB5" on the local network for a moment, then says "Could not sign in to TiVo.com. Either the email or password you entered was invalid." But it's the same email and password that I use (successfully) to sign in on the actual web site, including from the phone's browser.

Can anybody help quell the mild annoyance rage and hatred that is filling my heart?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> OK, this is filling me with rage and hatred (well, really mild annoyance, but we live in an age of hyperbole and I'm making an effort to fit in better). I open the app, and I get a feature comparison between the S3 and the Premiere, with a Continue button. I hit Continue, and get a Connect to your Series3/TiVoHD screen with a login dialog. I put in my email and TiVo.com password, it says "Connecting to "DVR 7DB5" on the local network for a moment, then says "Could not sign in to TiVo.com. Either the email or password you entered was invalid." But it's the same email and password that I use (successfully) to sign in on the actual web site, including from the phone's browser.


You should not need your tivo.com account information to connect to a local Premiere. Just your MAK.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> You should not need your tivo.com account information to connect to a local Premiere. Just your MAK.


It's not a Premiere, it's a Series 3. And the app asks for the TiVo.com info, and without it I can't get any further. (Of course, WITH it I can't get any further either, which is the problem...)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> You should not need your tivo.com account information to connect to a local Premiere. Just your MAK.


That is only for Premiere's. I'm not sure why but a login is required for S3 Tivos.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It kept telling me the MAK was wrong. It wasn't.  I couldn't get past that. (Maybe if I rebooted the TiVo?)


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Tivo app is now in the Amazon Fire marketplace.
> 
> For those people having problems with the app not seeing their Tivo(s), see if you've gone to Tivo.com and turned on remote connections. Plus after installing the app you've got to enter the media access code(s) into the app before you can control your Tivo(s).


The problem I have is it sometimes sees TiVo's and sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it sees two or three of the four. It's totally inconsistent and very frustrating.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> OK, this is filling me with rage and hatred (well, really mild annoyance, but we live in an age of hyperbole and I'm making an effort to fit in better). I open the app, and I get a feature comparison between the S3 and the Premiere, with a Continue button. I hit Continue, and get a Connect to your Series3/TiVoHD screen with a login dialog. I put in my email and TiVo.com password, it says "Connecting to "DVR 7DB5" on the local network for a moment, then says "Could not sign in to TiVo.com. Either the email or password you entered was invalid." But it's the same email and password that I use (successfully) to sign in on the actual web site, including from the phone's browser.
> 
> Can anybody help quell the mild annoyance rage and hatred that is filling my heart?


Did you verify that the network remote feature is enabled for your S3? Something like Settings / Remote, Cablecard, and Devices / Network Remote Control?

If you haven't already, reboot your TiVo and your router.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

gteague said:


> [later note: found the command and a way to run it on windows as well. hope this helps]
> 
> As a troubleshooting step, from a terminal window on a Mac, type the following (including the period at the end.) This also works on Windows if you install Bonjour for Windows first.
> 
> ...


Interesting!

I have a Galaxy Tab (7"), a Galaxy Nexus, and a Nexus 1. Only the Galaxy Tab can see the 2 Tivo Premiere's from the Tivo app, the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus can not find the Tivos. Using the Bonjour Browser app on the 3 devices, I also confirmed that in _tivo-videos._tcp. under local. domain, I can only see the two Tivo's from the Galaxy Tab, but not from the Galaxy Nexus or the Nexus 1. All 3 android devices are connected to the same wifi network, really strange


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> The tivo android app was updated and published yesterday on Google Play Market. It now supports tablets of 1280x800 and 1024x600 resolution along with a few other new features and fixes.


1) It still does not appear in a search in Play Store on my Xoom at all. Where are you seeing the word "tablet" from TiVo?

2) I side loaded the previous versions of the .apk on my Xoom tablet and it has always worked fine except the remote control is incorrectly drawn.

3) If I manually load the .apk there is now a NEW warning, just added in this update, that says "The version of the TiVo apps for Android has been designed for phone with less than 1024x600 screen resolution. Exit or Continue Anyway?" What real tablet has a resolution that low? And that doesn't jive with what you just said in your posting. FYI- the Xoom has a resolution of 1280x800. On my phone, I read the description in Play Store and you are right that it says "1280x800" but then why is it warning for > 1024x600?

4) I see no new features. What new features do you think it has?

5) It does seem to connect a bit more quickly than before.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

yunlin12 said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I have a Galaxy Tab (7"), a Galaxy Nexus, and a Nexus 1. Only the Galaxy Tab can see the 2 Tivo Premiere's from the Tivo app, the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus can not find the Tivos. Using the Bonjour Browser app on the 3 devices, I also confirmed that in _tivo-videos._tcp. under local. domain, I can only see the two Tivo's from the Galaxy Tab, but not from the Galaxy Nexus or the Nexus 1. All 3 android devices are connected to the same wifi network, really strange


After my Galaxy Nexus upgraded to 4.0.3 in ~March, it was able to see and connect to both of my Tivo Premieres. So I guess something in the Bonjour handling got fixed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Arantius has placed a new version of DVR Commander for TiVo on the Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander

You are in for a treat! He has added TONS of new features. For phone use, this independently developed and free app just blows away the official TiVo app. It has nearly all the same features but with added capability, is faster, and has no "scanning" crap when it is started. For tablet use compared to the official TiVo app, it is MUCH MUCH faster, has nearly all the same features, some added capability, and no scanning on startup, but doesn't use all the real estate as well.

If you have not tried it, you really should. Thanks, Arantius!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm not that familiar with the official app (I gave up on it because it only pretended to work on my phone), but as the author of a TiVo remote app that scans at launch, I have to stand up for scanning.  See, unless you go to the trouble to give your TiVos static IPs, they get their addresses via DHCP. That means their addresses can _and do_ change. So if you just cache the last-used address, you're liable to fail to connect at the next launch, or even to connect to the wrong TiVo. (I've seen both of these with non-scanning apps.) And that's just if you don't scan at startup... if you don't scan _at all_ (like lots of remote apps), you force the user to find and enter an IP address. That sucks.

Of course, some apps do scanning better than others. Mine only takes a couple of seconds, and doesn't put up a display until it's done, at which point you get a list of TiVos to choose from. This isn't perfect, either; sometimes one or more TiVos is missed. It might work a little better if I extended the delay, but then startup takes that much longer.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Arantius has placed a new version of DVR Commander for TiVo on the Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander
> 
> You are in for a treat! He has added TONS of new features. For phone use, this independently developed and free app just blows away the official TiVo app. It has nearly all the same features but with added capability, is faster, and has no "scanning" crap when it is started. For tablet use compared to the official TiVo app, it is MUCH MUCH faster, has nearly all the same features, some added capability, and no scanning on startup, but doesn't use all the real estate as well.
> 
> If you have not tried it, you really should. Thanks, Arantius!!


Could you elaborate on the "new features"? Unless you're talking about the annoying pop-up prompting for the MAK (which it displays) every time I switch TiVos, assuming of course it doesn't just "Search" for a few seconds and then display "No results found".

I'm sorry, but I find it _*less*_ capable than the official app. Examples - no Guide and no ability to do remote scheduling for a non-Premiere. This is on an AT&T HTC One X running Android version 4.0.3

Edit: remote scheduling doesn't seem to work. It givee me a message that a confirmation e-mail will be sent but I never get one nor is the recording scheduled.

Edit2: Finally did get the confirmation message and it is recording.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Could you elaborate on the "new features"?


Sorry, I don't have a changelist  The main screen is different, the convenience remote on the now showing is new, the shuttle is new, I believe the to do list is new as is the season pass manager. I have been looking at the new version so long now through the beta, I forgot what is new.



> Unless you're talking about the annoying pop-up prompting for the MAK (which it displays) every time I switch TiVos, assuming of course it doesn't just "Search" for a few seconds and then display "No results found".


I only have one TiVo, so never have any problem. I don't know the behavior with multiples.



> I'm sorry, but I find it _*less*_ capable than the official app. Example - no Guide


Ooops, you are right about no guide, I should have mentioned that. You CAN search for programs but not see a grid-like guide.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not that familiar with the official app (I gave up on it because it only pretended to work on my phone), but as the author of a TiVo remote app that scans at launch, I have to stand up for scanning.  See, unless you go to the trouble to give your TiVos static IPs, they get their addresses via DHCP. That means their addresses can _and do_ change. So if you just cache the last-used address, you're liable to fail to connect at the next launch, or even to connect to the wrong TiVo. (I've seen both of these with non-scanning apps.) And that's just if you don't scan at startup... if you don't scan _at all_ (like lots of remote apps), you force the user to find and enter an IP address. That sucks.
> 
> Of course, some apps do scanning better than others. Mine only takes a couple of seconds, and doesn't put up a display until it's done, at which point you get a list of TiVos to choose from. This isn't perfect, either; sometimes one or more TiVos is missed. It might work a little better if I extended the delay, but then startup takes that much longer.


Try it and see what you think. I didn't say/mean it didn't scan the network at all, but that there is no insanely long and tedious "scanning crap" every time you start the app like there is with the "official app". It does scan, and apparently connects based on the media key that you provide (and it remembers). As I said in the previous post, I have no idea how it reacts or works with multiple tivos.

I do think it does a nearly instant scan, but even so I will point out that-

1) My Premiere *is* set to a static address
2) Even if the Premiere is DHCP, you can still assign it a fixed address in the DHCP server.
3) Even if it is 100% dynamic, a quality DHCP server will attempt to assign the same address over and over again to the same equipment, if the pool is of reasonable size.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

crxssi said:


> Sorry, I don't have a changelist  The main screen is different, the convenience remote on the now showing is new, the shuttle is new, I believe the to do list is new as is the season pass manager. I have been looking at the new version so long now through the beta, I forgot what is new.


 It is getting better.I was going to use my Titanium Backup to see what all the changes are.

What is the shuttle? I was going to say one thing missing on the now showing progress meter is the ability zip anywhere in the program like the TiVo App


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I wished that it wouldn't display my PyTiVo shares, has TiVos.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

They need to get streaming working... this is nuts.

Who does their development?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> It is getting better.I was going to use my Titanium Backup to see what all the changes are.
> 
> What is the shuttle? I was going to say one thing missing on the now showing progress meter is the ability zip anywhere in the program like the TiVo App


I was calling that progress meter thing the shuttle, but I guess it isn't 
It IS tempting to think it is a control and try to use it to zoom around, but it is look-only.



> I wished that it wouldn't display my PyTiVo shares, has TiVos.


I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

In Settings, it shows shared folders from my Computer along with actual TiVos , just like the bottom of Now Playing on a TiVo.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I couldn't get the new version to detect my Premiere. I tried putting in the IP address, the TSN, etc. but it never connected (regular TiVo app works fine) even though I'm on the same WiFi network (although technically my TiVos are on MoCA, but it's all the same network).


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> In Settings, it shows shared folders from my Computer along with actual TiVos , just like the bottom of Now Playing on a TiVo.


Do you have TiVo desktop server running on the laptop? There was a bug that was fixed that showed TiVo desktop servers as TiVos. If you pause TiVo desktop server and then rescan it your laptop entry will go away.

This was fixed in a beta version. I don't know if that has made its way to the Play Store yet.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

minimeh said:


> Do you have TiVo desktop server running on the laptop?


No, he said he was running pyTivo. Of course the same issue would probably apply (depending on how the app is looking for TiVos).


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I can pause the PyTiVo service then do a Refresh and it is gone, however has soon has I rerun PyTiVo and go to DVR Commander setting to pick a DVR they show. 

You get the same !symbol/got problem msg has if you tried to use a non S4 premiere and the costume setting won't do it cause the setting it will show are for the last good/current connection to a premiere.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> In Settings, it shows shared folders from my Computer along with actual TiVos , just like the bottom of Now Playing on a TiVo.


Ah! OK... Yes, my computer shows in the list of TiVos too. I didn't realize that or just didn't pay attention to it. Has an exclamation point in a triangle next to it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Is the appearance of the shares possibly the result of using the new zeroconf beacon. It's disabled in mine (Some of my TiVos are onlyh allowed to access specific shares), and I do not see the shares in DVR commander.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There are several different services that TiVos announce via Zeroconf. The only one that pyTivo has in common with them is "_tivo-videos". For controlling a TiVo, I'd be looking for "_tivo-remote" (old-style "Crestron" interface) or "_tivo-mindrpc" (new "iPad" interface). But, I don't know exactly what DVR Commander is going for here.

Of course you can easily filter out pyTivo shares from TiVos even if you grab _tivo-videos. You just have to look for a TSN (pyTivo shares don't have one), or look at the "platform".


----------

